# Spotter Hitch For Tight Maneuvers



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to install a front mounted receiver hitch on my 2003 Silverado 1500. My plan is to use the receiver to allow more precise control of my Outback 210RS when parking at home. My RV park place at my home is pretty close to a fence line and the side of my garage. Basically I'm putting an 8-foot wide block in a 10.5-foot wide opening. My question is primarily one of weight consideration. The 210RS dry hitch weight is 550 pounds. The receivers hitches all seem to be rated at 500 pounds. I am not hauling the trailer with this set up. I am just maneuvering it into the space at very slow speed and no bone jarring actions are envisioned. Can I assume ( I know, I know!







) that the hitch is probably over-engineered and will take this type of use. I have read many online forums of people using front mounted hitches as spotter hitches. Any suggestions as to how I might reinforce the installation? Any one have any experience with spotter hitches? NOTE: Please do not pick on me for not having the expertise to back my trailer into it's cubby-hole. All it takes is one bad error and I'm fixing the rig and my house.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a front mount receiver on my 2500 HD. It's also rated at 500lbs. While I wouldn't use it to manuever my outback (Tongue weight 1350lbs) it does look pretty stout. Part of the low rating I'm sure it to make sure you don't overload the front axle. If it was me, I wouldn't be worried about 550lbs for manuvering. the mounting of mine is very stout as is the construction. Before I'd use it for your trailer I actually weigh the tongue to see what it REALLY weighs. to your dry weight add propane (60lbs), batteries 70-140 lbs. so you could end up with 800-900 lbs on the tongue. then I'd be concerned!! Beg, borrow or steal a sherline tongue weight scale or go for the simple method of using a bathroom scale on a lever arm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about a completly different approach?

This is from our member "Y-Guy"...

http://www.powermoverinc.net/index.html


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How about a completly different approach?
> 
> This is from our member "Y-Guy"...
> 
> http://www.powermoverinc.net/index.html


Wow you guys are quick on the response. Thanks for the good information. It looks like I get to purchase a new Model AC2 from Power Movers. If I had taken a picture of my home and RV space it would look exactly like the one shown... even the gas meter placement is the same. Thanks again for both suggestions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> Wow you guys are quick on the response. Thanks for the good information. It looks like I get to purchase a new Model AC2 from Power Movers. If I had taken a picture of my home and RV space it would look exactly like the one shown... even the gas meter placement is the same. Thanks again for both suggestions.


You might ping y-guy and see if he still has his. He has a motorhome now, so no need for the mover.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow you guys are quick on the response. Thanks for the good information. It looks like I get to purchase a new Model AC2 from Power Movers. If I had taken a picture of my home and RV space it would look exactly like the one shown... even the gas meter placement is the same. Thanks again for both suggestions.


You might ping y-guy and see if he still has his. He has a motorhome now, so no need for the mover.
[/quote]
I did just that! Thanks Oregon, it's nice to have the help you provide. Hope I can return the favor someday soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> Wow you guys are quick on the response. Thanks for the good information. It looks like I get to purchase a new Model AC2 from Power Movers. If I had taken a picture of my home and RV space it would look exactly like the one shown... even the gas meter placement is the same. Thanks again for both suggestions.


You might ping y-guy and see if he still has his. He has a motorhome now, so no need for the mover.
[/quote]
I did just that! Thanks Oregon, it's nice to have the help you provide. Hope I can return the favor someday soon.
[/quote]

Did Steve (Y-Guy) still have it? Did you guys work out a deal?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow you guys are quick on the response. Thanks for the good information. It looks like I get to purchase a new Model AC2 from Power Movers. If I had taken a picture of my home and RV space it would look exactly like the one shown... even the gas meter placement is the same. Thanks again for both suggestions.


You might ping y-guy and see if he still has his. He has a motorhome now, so no need for the mover.
[/quote]
I did just that! Thanks Oregon, it's nice to have the help you provide. Hope I can return the favor someday soon.
[/quote]

Did Steve (Y-Guy) still have it? Did you guys work out a deal?








[/quote]
I am still waiting for a response. I'll send him another email. He's been busy with spring break stuff. He hasn't said he sold it so I'm holding out for him.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Leedek said:


> Wow you guys are quick on the response. Thanks for the good information. It looks like I get to purchase a new Model AC2 from Power Movers. If I had taken a picture of my home and RV space it would look exactly like the one shown... even the gas meter placement is the same. Thanks again for both suggestions.


You might ping y-guy and see if he still has his. He has a motorhome now, so no need for the mover.
[/quote]
I did just that! Thanks Oregon, it's nice to have the help you provide. Hope I can return the favor someday soon.
[/quote]

Did Steve (Y-Guy) still have it? Did you guys work out a deal?








[/quote]
I am still waiting for a response. I'll send him another email. He's been busy with spring break stuff. He hasn't said he sold it so I'm holding out for him.








[/quote]
Hooray!!!







I am now the proud owner of a POWER MOVER, previously owned by Y-Guy ( AKA Steve). I am in process to attach the hardware to my new Outback 210RS. It looks like it will soon be ready for trials. Thanks to you Oregon Camper and to Y-Guy. The deal was made and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PSSSsssstttt....Steve. You need my PayPal account to slip me my commission?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know, that's what I love about OBers!! We're always here to help each other!! (Even without a commission!!







)
LOL!!
Darlene


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great to meet you Lee hope it all works out well for you! I'm curious to see how the attachment part works out for you.

Jim, you be but was waiting until our next campout together to share a bottle of something!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Great to meet you Lee hope it all works out well for you! I'm curious to see how the attachment part works out for you.
> 
> Jim, you be but was waiting until our next campout together to share a bottle of something!


Just curious, which model power mover was this? I may have to look into something when we get our 301BQ. Our new space at the storage lot is probably the worst one there and it's going to be a battle to get in and out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Great to meet you Lee hope it all works out well for you! I'm curious to see how the attachment part works out for you.
> 
> Jim, you be but was waiting until our next campout together to share a bottle of something!


Just curious, which model power mover was this? I may have to look into something when we get our 301BQ. Our new space at the storage lot is probably the worst one there and it's going to be a battle to get in and out.
[/quote]

...the extra 6 feet won't help.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great to meet you Lee hope it all works out well for you! I'm curious to see how the attachment part works out for you.
> 
> Jim, you be but was waiting until our next campout together to share a bottle of something!


Just curious, which model power mover was this? I may have to look into something when we get our 301BQ. Our new space at the storage lot is probably the worst one there and it's going to be a battle to get in and out.
[/quote]

...the extra 6 feet won't help.
[/quote]
Lol, only 2-1/2 feet longer than the 28RSDS. We were already hanging over our 25 foot parking spot, so I got the only 30 foot space that was available - the one that everybody parks next to and has bushes directly in front of. Grrr...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Lol, only 2-1/2 feet longer than the 28RSDS. We were already hanging over our 25 foot parking spot, so I got the only 30 foot space that was available - the one that everybody parks next to and has bushes directly in front of. Grrr...


...have you measured? I came from a 28RSS and the 301BQ was at least 5 feet longer.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lol, only 2-1/2 feet longer than the 28RSDS. We were already hanging over our 25 foot parking spot, so I got the only 30 foot space that was available - the one that everybody parks next to and has bushes directly in front of. Grrr...


...have you measured? I came from a 28RSS and the 301BQ was at least 5 feet longer.
[/quote]
Well, I've actually never seen a 10th anniversary edition 301BQ in person, but Keystone's web site lists it as 33'6". The specs have our 28RSDS at 30'8", and that's exactly what it is - I've measured it at home and at the storage lot. I think the 28RSS was a bit shorter than the 28RSDS if I remember correctly.


----------

